# Goat Surfing



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Surf ... edia-10382

This is funny.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya saw that  Not sure if they are two happy about it but very cool


----------

